
Can we all help Bloom Nepal School? - shanikawee
Happy Holidays to all!<p>I have checked out the YC great reading list and the gift list with full of rich experiences that come from really thoughtful and caring people who make only the things people want. Though I live in Seattle, I love YC! 
At this last few hours before Christmas, I also want to share with you about a gift that stole my heart a few months ago; something that people really really want that we may take for granted: a place to stay and learn.<p>The story is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.generosity.com&#x2F;education-fundraising&#x2F;re-build-bloom-nepal-school-girls-residence-halls&#x2F;x&#x2F;13066547<p>Thank you for taking a few minutes to get to know my story. I know all of you are quite smart and very helpful to others. I would appreciate your ideas on how I can maximize my efforts to reach a large audience in a relatively short time to help these kids. I am not a techie or a marketer so I really appreciate any ideas&#x2F;thoughts from this  smart and tech savvy audience; that is why I came here in my desperate hour of need. Thank you for allowing me to share this story. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!  
Shanika
======
brudgers
The MIT Story about raising funds from June of this year:
[http://news.mit.edu/2015/help-rebuild-bloom-nepal-school-
des...](http://news.mit.edu/2015/help-rebuild-bloom-nepal-school-destroyed-
earthquakes-0612)

